# Gold Dragon Scale Betta Color



## herchue (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi I'm new here and i want to know if my golden dragon scale betta will develop more colors on his scale plate as he gets older. 

Here a pictures: 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14349790179/

As you can see he has a little bit of metallic scale on his head (white part) and his body doesn't have any. I only got him a couples of weeks ago and hes only 3.5 month old. So will he develop more colors on his body as he gets older.

Also can anyone tell me what color is this Dragon Scale.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14349761790/

Sorry about qualities of photo

Thank You.


----------



## AquatiBetta (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey, 

You have got some really pretty fish there. The yellowish/gold one is very nice and I would love to have him! He does not look like he'll change color, the only thing I see happening to him is possibly some dark/black spots showing up on him, lots of lighter color fish get these as they age

And for your second question. Whatcha have there is a very beautiful metallic bicolor crown tail, nothin specific, just bicolor. You could say metallic red bicolor or somethin cool like that though if you'd like.


----------



## herchue (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you i wish the gold betta would show more metallic color like my red dragon


----------



## AquatiBetta (Jun 29, 2014)

Yah lmao it's really hard to get good pictures of them showing there true colors


----------



## herchue (Jun 29, 2014)

yea you can only see the metallic color on his side if you look on top of tank


----------



## AquatiBetta (Jun 29, 2014)

Yah it's prob just the lighting, I can't even imagine what he looks like tho, he must be sooooo pretty


----------



## herchue (Jun 29, 2014)

yea hes pretty LoL


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Neither fish are actually dragonscale.

The first boy is a Pastel yellow, no dragonscale at all. The second boy is a Multicolor but not a dragonscale.


----------



## herchue (Jun 29, 2014)

there dragon scale the photo qualities is just bad


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I can assure you he is not, he would not be see-through if he was a dragon scale. Dragon scale refers to the thick scales that come from the copper trait. Here, take a look at this link to learn more: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=4062865#post4062865


----------



## herchue (Jun 29, 2014)

i know what a dragon scale look like i got a red one the gold one you could only see the plate from a top of the tank


----------



## AquatiBetta (Jun 29, 2014)

Yah. Unfortunately lilnaugrim is right about your fish. That's why I said metallic and not dragon scale, he doesn't have the thick scaling of a normal dragon scale


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry, but I have to agree with lil and AB - no dragons. First guy (according to picture) is cellophane (no color) the second is of a cambodian line (cambodian - irid cross).


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

They are correct, your fish are not dragonscales. Here is an example of a dragonscale... see how the scales are thick and entirely opaque?

















You can see the spot on the top of the head where the dragonscales are not... and he has dark red scales beneath the dragonscaling. But the dragonscales sit on top of those scales as another layer of color.

But your fish are gorgeous, even if they're not dragonscales! I'm actually trying to steer away from dragonscales in my fish. I don't know if you can see it too well, but the pictures I posted are of my fish, and his dragonscales are growing to cover his eyes. He will probably eventually go entirely blind. My platinum white dragon has the same issue. Dragonscales are technically, I believe, a deformity.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Not a deformity but a mutation. They came from the Copper Trait which initially came from the wild. They were selectively bred to keep enhancing the thick metallic scales to eventually cover the entire scale to make what we now know as Dragon scale


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah, neither of those is a DS. The second one is a butterfly pattern, red and blue, and the first one looks like a cellophane or maybe super light yellow.


----------



## Taufik (Sep 16, 2021)

herchue said:


> Hi I'm new here and i want to know if my golden dragon scale betta will develop more colors on his scale plate as he gets older.
> 
> Here a pictures:
> 
> ...





herchue said:


> Hi I'm new here and i want to know if my golden dragon scale betta will develop more colors on his scale plate as he gets older.
> 
> Here a pictures:
> 
> ...


----------

